# 1984 dodge daytona drag car - Custom



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I got this resin body from skrcustoms and painted it in black - sitting on tyco wide chassis (this body was made for gplus chassis with clip..)..

I used paper clip to make the wheelie.. does it look ok? let me know what you guys think of this car. I know alot of people never liked this k body back in 80's with FWD! those cars were POS.. But i always like the way daytona looks. 

Wes



















Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks good man.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

It looks fast sittin' still ! And nice manufacturing of wheelie bar.
hojoe


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ah dude, thats awesome! Ive always loved the Daytona/Laser especially the '84-'86 models with the recessed square headlites and a real grille. I actually have a matchbox daytona stripped and ready to cast, if I ever get back around to molding resins.

These cars were hardly POS's. One my parents' neighbors has one from the late '80s that he bought new and still drives it. Another had a turbo LeBaron that took 300K miles to kill off. And he did an insane amount of city driving. 

Im not a huge fan of FWD either for the most part, but the turbocharged 'Tonas with 5spd were pretty fast cars. Comparing a Mustang GT or Z28 from the same time period with one of these, you could suprise those guys a lot more than they wanted to admit. You should look up the stats on the Iroc R/Ts with the Lotus twin cam 16V heads. At the time ('90-'92) it was the fastest fwd vehicle you could buy, and one of the most powerful 4cyls in a production vehicle. The Spirit R/T used the same drivetrain and barring a few Bimmers, no 4-door sedan could touch it.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Centerlines from the 80s...heck yeah this is Retro baby!*

Wes,

That HEMI on that Hood Scoop in white looks great. You picked some great decals to show up on your black beauty man.

Bob...it's not front wheel drive now...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

WesJY said:


> Wes


I like drag cars!!! Mopar sticker looks good on the side. Cool engineering with the wheelie bar. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep!! I'm diggin' the drag cars too Wes!! Good job!!!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

That's one "Meaty" drag car. It's saying "Just get out of my way"! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey!! My ex had one of them!!! I think her's was a 90 in blue/silver. I wasn't as impressed with hers as I am with yours!!! Yours looks way faster!!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks pretty good Wes! Had a hard time thinking this was a Daytona Charger back when Dodge sent these out in 1:1 form.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

Now that's sweeeeet!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice build wes!i had a buddy when i was 16,and we would drive his daytona out to the local race track,after it shutdown.we would always go on rainy days and just blast aroung the asphalt oval.then we would do insanely fast ebrake turns and drift backwards for fun.we beat the hell outta that poor car...thanks fer bringin back some very cool memories.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys for kind words!

Wes


----------

